# Router: Possible to get full N speeds, w/ support for legacy G devices?



## m6soto (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Question. I've got a typical home LAN, w/ all 802.11g devices (3 PCs, maybe a gaming system, at least one smartphone). I've got roommates, and I'm considering stepping up to a new 802.11n router. Thing is, I can't force my roommates to get new wireless adapter to go to N. I've heard that if you want full N speeds, you have to go to wireless N-ONLY mode (meaning no support for wireless G devices). 

Main question: Is it possible to have a single router run an 802.11g network (perhaps over 2.4GHz band) for legacy devices, AND simultaneously run a "full speed" 802.11n network? (Perhaps over the 5.0GHz range. We have a small 1000 sq. ft. place). And if it is, do I really need something as costly and feature filled as the Linksys WRT610N?

(Or, a cheaper alternative, could I buy a cheap "non-simultaneous" N router, set it up to run on the 5GHz range, and daisy chain my current G router off to run a G network on the 2.4GHz range?)

Secondary question: You guys think it's worth stepping up to N if I upgrade to 10 or 15Mbps Internet? I currently have 3.0Mbps DSL, where I *know* that N would be pointless. . (Side note: I tested my throughoutput copying a 1GB file from 1 wireless PC to a wired PC, to test bandwidth, and it managed a measly 19Mbps). 

MANY thanks!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 11, 2010)

Some routers run a dual band setup with both n and g.  They are a bit more expensive but you can hook up an external HDD and equate that to a small server.

Wireless G will only operate to 50Mbs so it's maxing out already, going to a 15Mbs linternet connection will still be overload for an N router as they push 100Mbs or 10MBs. Example:

Wired 100Mbps line:




Wireless run right next to router:





Edit, the router you linked is good.  I was eyeing this last night when I did my research:

http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/Ro...VproductId97826163VVcatId543809VVviewprod.htm

Also I home newtekie1 shows up, he's a networking guru.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an N router and it also does G and B - I picked it up for $3 at a thrift store too \m/


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 11, 2010)

if you only get 3.75mbit down next to the router there is alot of room for improovement, i get a little shy of 25mbit on mine


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 12, 2010)

beyond_amusia said:


> I have an N router and it also does G and B - I picked it up for $3 at a thrift store too \m/



Because its backwards compatible doesnt mean it will use all at the same time. You need a dual band as suggested above. If you do say G +B. G can connect but runs at the same speed as B.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 15, 2010)

mine isnt like that at all, in b+g mode it can do full speed for both kinds of clients, and also if you have problems it has options to help with that, i think it might just be a matter of not having good software on there? i like openWRT Backfire [latest release of openWRT]


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 15, 2010)

mrhuggles said:


> mine isnt like that at all, in b+g mode it can do full speed for both kinds of clients, and also if you have problems it has options to help with that, i think it might just be a matter of not having good software on there? i like openWRT Backfire [latest release of openWRT]



It gets slowed down to B if a B user connects. i should have specified that.


----------



## Ptep (Apr 15, 2010)

To run in mixed mode the 11n router will need to drop out of MIMO mode if 11g clients are present (i.e if the router sees wireless g devices it will drop down to a lower speed). This is not so much an issue if the router is a dual band 11n router but from what i remember there is a slight speed difference. Afaik there are no single band 5Ghz 11n routers, only dual band.

On the other hand operating a 'greenfield network' (only wireless n devices) with a seperate 11g access point on a different (and non-conflicting) channel, would give you the best of both worlds and cater for all.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Also I home newtekie1 shows up, he's a networking guru.



I fell honored...some one recognized me.

Wireless G should not be hurting Internet speeds that much.

This is my wired:






This is my wireless:





Really, only a minor slow down, that is hardly noticeable, even while downloading, and actually still higher than the 15Mbps interent you are considering.

However, if you want to move to wireless N, it will greatly help your internal network transfer speeds(AKA moving files between computers on the same network).

If you want to move to N, easily without needing to move everyone else to N also, there really isn't a good solution.  Any time a G client connects, it will force to go back to G speeds.  A lot of the dual-band routers claim they don't do this, but in my experience all but the extremely expensive ones still do.


----------



## Dyno (Apr 15, 2010)

m6soto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Question. I've got a typical home LAN, w/ all 802.11g devices (3 PCs, maybe a gaming system, at least one smartphone). I've got roommates, and I'm considering stepping up to a new 802.11n router. Thing is, I can't force my roommates to get new wireless adapter to go to N. I've heard that if you want full N speeds, you have to go to wireless N-ONLY mode (meaning no support for wireless G devices).
> 
> ...



You don't need to spend over $200+ for the WRT610N, the WRT400N has the same capabilities but just doesn't have 1Gb switch. Newegg has them cheap too, but second newegg, because they've sent me not ONE but TWO defected WRT400N routers that kept on freezing on the web applications when i tried hooking up the router standalone (Cat5 from my computer to the Router). Good Luck champ...


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 16, 2010)

why does it have to be expensive why cant it just be open? 50 dollar router + linux and you're good to go


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 16, 2010)

mrhuggles said:


> why does it have to be expensive why cant it just be open? 50 dollar router + linux and you're good to go



Because software doesnt actually use two separate signals. only hardware can.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 16, 2010)

thats true, but isn't there a lot of chips that can do it that do not because they are running crappy firmware?


----------

